# FEAR TO EXIST TO BE IN THIS REALITY



## just_liviu85 (Jul 1, 2016)

Can you tell me if someone had this symptom scuse my bad english sound crazy but is like a somehow discover that i am human and i exist i can forghet this is still dp dr anxiety because i fear crazy simptom i never read before about this crazy symptom


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Compared to the no energy state of death, being alive has its overhead. There is daily hunger, lonliness, and pain. If you happen to be mentally ill, you may experience hopelessness and fear.

But, the bright side is that life is temporary and of limited duration. We have an eternity of death to look forward to. In the meantime, we can busy ourselves with the enjoyable process of creating more life.

The more one thinks about it, the more suspicious one should become.


----------



## 138106 (Oct 15, 2019)

.


----------

